# 41 and just had 5th Chemical Pregnancy



## Soanxious

Hi all, I have just had my 4th Chemical, I was so excited this time last week as I had a lovely line and my due date would of been December 25th. My heart sank when my temps dropped and my test got lighter, I really thought I could not have 4 Chemical's in a row that I was to get my rainbow baby. But it was not meant to be and I'm very sad.

I have seen my OB and she said it was really down to bad luck and there is nothing she can really do, she mentioned a test to see if I needed to take aspirin but for last 2 months I have been taking aspirin anyway so that did not help. Plus I have 3 children from a previous relationship and never had problems carrying them so can't be anything else... just my age.

Has anyone else had this many Chemicals and eventually got their rainbow babies?

I'm going to be trying again next week. xx

Just had my 5th bad bleeding set in May 18th 2014


----------



## terripeachy

Sorry to hear..have you considered going to a specialist? I think you need more help than your OB can provide. Have you had previous testing performed to check your hormone levels? Best of luck next cycle. :hugs:


----------



## Soanxious

When I have been pregnant my progesterone was 26.5 and in 20's at around 14dpo so thats all been good, but my HCG has not been great so I end up losing baby. Here in UK we only get to see our ob, and she is not all that great. :(


----------



## Tui

So sorry to hear of your losses. I'm hoping that you get that sticky bfp this time round. It looks like you are near to O from your chart.

I'm terrified of this happening to me as I hear it's more likely the older you get (I'm 38). I don't think I could cope as well as you have. I've been trying since the beginning of January for no 1. I know it's not long but feels like I should have managed it by now. Silly.

Try and stay positive and I am sure things will work out. Have you tried taking anything like royal jelly or evening primrose? There are so many things to try. I'm trying prenatals and baby aspirin this month. Fingers crossed for you. :hugs:


----------



## Soanxious

Tui your Temps are looking brilliant FX you get a BFP soon. :) When are you testing? x

It was so hard the 1st time it happened as I had never experienced mc before and I had made plans for that one thinking all was ok and I lost it at 6 weeks. then 2nd I thought why me? and took it just as hard, 3rd happened and it hurt but i thought many women get chemicals without knowing and it was just the wrong egg and sperm.. then last cycle I was expecting it as I didn't really feel it... it's still sad :( But I just gotta keep thinking positive, and hope is what is keeping me going.

I have just done an OPK and this is my result. So been BD daily and using conceive plus, mooncup, Omega 3, prenatals, Vitamin B compound, Baby Aspirin,CoEnzyme Q-10, xx
 



Attached Files:







OPK290414.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Tui

Nice lines, hope you are keeping up the :sex:

Seems like you are pretty well covered on the vitamins and supplements. Good for you. I tried soft cups and preseed last month. Had a couple left so used them before O this time but just put the preseed into the cup before I put it in. I found even a tiny bit of preseed inserted was too much. Slipping round everywhere:haha:

Glad you like my temps. Only second month doing it so don't really know what I'm looking at. This month is different to last though. I wonder if the prenatals or aspirin affected things?

I started poas today. Pointless this early but can't help it! Will post them if you want to squint at them with me lol.


----------



## Soanxious

I love tests... I spend my day on here voting.. 

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/

You can put the photo onto invert and see it better too :D

So post them here I would love to see them and post them on that link too if you want.. so other test addicts can see them :D xx

Yes the preeseed/conceive plus goes a long way.. I put a bit much in my mooncup last night after bd, I wanted to put the cup in to keep it there and put a little squirt of gel in and it half way filled it.. so hoping it all mixed around and helped the little swimmers hahaha! I have been BD min once a day and twice a day last 2 days :D xx


----------



## Tui

I like your dedication, poor dh :haha:

7dpo bfn ...
 



Attached Files:







20140430_065342-1.jpg
File size: 237.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Soanxious

7dpo is very early hun.. even people 12 dpo have faint lines.. so don't worry yet.. :) FX in a couple of days something will show. Will you test daily?

I done another opk this evening, it was even darker :D

Been BD and using conceive plus and mooncup.. not wasting a drop :D
 



Attached Files:







opk3290414.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Tui

Hi, yes I know it's early I just like peeing on things :haha:

Gives me something to do. 

I love your comment on not wasting any little spermies, I felt just the same last month.


----------



## Soanxious

i hate pouring it away a few hours later... :( just in case they are still viable.... :(

lol.. @ peeing on things, lets hope the cars in the neighbourhood are safe lol. :haha:

I had another strong opk line today :)
 



Attached Files:







opk300414.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Driving280

You are not alone... in fact, having chemicals is a good sign, so says my obgyn, because it means you can get pregnant. I am turning 41 in May and since starting to try again a year ago, I have had one clear chemical, one miscarriage at 7 weeks. I think I probably had another chemical recently, as I had a couple of shadowy BFPs followed by a period... I'm going to keep on trying for a few more months until moving on to IVF...


----------



## Soanxious

Driving...Im just hoping it's a batch of bad eggs for us and we have good ones coming soon... 

There is a link in my signature that people have voted on and mentioned things they have used to help get pregnant if you want to take a look. :)


----------



## Driving280

Thanks. I have used nothing. I got pregnant with my son on the first try so thought this would be easy :) Have you had all of tests run? If not, do so asap to see if you need intervention. At our age, most of us do :(


----------



## Soanxious

I saw my ob and she said because I previously had 3 normal pregnancies no mc then it was just bad luck, women have chemicals all the time but dont know about it as they are not testing etc... and I am just finding out due to testing so early, she said the right egg at the right time should work.. so just gotta wait :(


----------



## Tui

Hey your chart is looking good !


----------



## Soanxious

Tui I hope it becomes as lovely as your chart... I really want a Sticky BFP... Im so happy for you hun.. Congratulations!! :)

What symptoms have you had?? :D


----------



## Tui

Just very mild lower backache and little poking feelings. Felt rather sick last night but its too early for MS, probably just a very warm night that made feel like that. Temp was sky high this morning. 

I get my blood test results today hopefully. Be interesting to see my hcg number.

Can't wait to see your temps the next few days. Fingers crossed.

That's a beautiful picture by the way.


----------



## Soanxious

I have no symptoms.. well I say none.. I have fatigue and im gassy..that is all... :( No pinching no flutters, no cramps.. :(

FX for your blood tests :) when will you get the results?

Thanks hun :D xx


----------



## Tui

Late this afternoon if I'm lucky. Will keep you posted. How is lovely Wales ? Only passed through your area, but had a lovely holiday in Dolgellau afew years back.


----------



## Soanxious

Oh that's nice and quick :D FX and I will be checking in to make sure they are nice and high :D

Oh so you know Wales then... full of mountains a bit like New Zealand? lol but a different accent ;)

We have had a lovely bank holiday weekend, it started raining this evening... I live 4 miles from Cardiff which is the Capital of Wales... :) x


----------



## Tui

I lived in UK for 20+ years, between Cornwall and Yorkshire. Came back home three years ago. Been to Wales a few times. Would have happily lived there. DH misses hills!


----------



## Soanxious

Oh maybe you should move back LOL.. is DH from New Zealand? or UK?

I would love to leave UK to be honest.. it's lost it's way.. Seriously.. Nothing united about United Kingdom anymore. x


----------



## Tui

DH is from UK. We got fed up with being made redundant, crime, too many people, unfriendly behaviour etc. It's great here, nice people and quieter, we should have moved years ago! Won't be going back to UK. I could have stayed if it was Cornwall or Wales maybe, lovely areas and friendly people, but not much in way of work for us. Why don't you come for a visit some time? You might want to move? Some jobs are in demand here so you could possibly get a visa easily. What do you both do?


----------



## Soanxious

Oh wow that's amazing!! I don't think that I could I am old.. and so is OH lol in visa terms... I am 41 and he is 40 in 6 weeks.. I am a Qualified Beautician but currently not doing that here as there are way too many Beauticians around.. I used to have my own business...and OH just works as a slave to Volvo.. but pays nice :) lol

Im looking to change careers, maybe set up a new courier company :) 

But what you said about UK is all so true... I hate it here.... it's lost it's way.. its not Britain anymore. :( and my sons class has 38 children per classroom!! x


----------



## Soanxious

ps as for me saying no cramping.. im now cramping.. maybe all in my head..haha! x


----------



## Tui

Hcg is 66 on 12dpo, think thats ok. All tests fine so far. How you doing?


----------



## Soanxious

Yeah thats really good 12 dpo plus look at ur temps!!!! :D

Im ok.. no pregnancy signs though.. but sun is out to cheer me up :) x

When will you have more bloods taken? x


----------



## Tui

Think that last temp rise was due to the flu jab they gave me. Not sure if I will get more blood tests done, don't know how it works here. Maybe midwife will tell me, will be organising that today. Seems way too early but the good ones book up quick! 

Your temps are looking promising. Hope its you lucky month.


----------



## Soanxious

Hope they give you some nice early care :) puts mind at rest :)

Yeah temps still ok so far but no symptoms :( x


----------



## Tui

I still don't have any symptoms, apart from the odd twinge. Is that bad?


----------



## Soanxious

With those temps? No... my daughter (22 pregnant) had NO symptoms whatsoever.. no sickness no sore boobs nothing, she just got fatter from week 12 LOL.. all way through pregnancy she did not feel pregnant apart from her tummy :) x

AFM my temps dropped but that's not half of it.. FF went and moved my ov date to following day making me 7dpo today... then I went into countdowntopregnancy and they have moved by ov date to Cd 17 arghhhh confused.com
 



Attached Files:







chart.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Tui

Mmm not surprised you are confused. Not sure where I would put your cross hairs either. Go with other signs and your gut instinct. You will find out soon. Not that it matters really cause you will get your bfp in a few days xx


----------



## Soanxious

>confused< but sure my ov was cd 12 as had no ewcm around cd 17.. it was dry/sticky :(


----------



## Sunshine14

Hi Ladies :flower: I am 42, have 3 kiddies already and currently trying for no. 4 but have had two chemicals (1 December and 1 March). I know it is just my eggs and all I have to do is catch a good one!! I am taking loads of stuff to improve egg quality (rattling when I walk!) and just going to keep going until I get my 4th child and family is complete ..... but it is hard :growlmad:


----------



## Soanxious

Hi Sunshine, sorry to hear about your losses...similar to me then... I have started taking Co Enzyme Q10, Vitamin B compound, Prenatels, Omega 3

What are you taking? And good luck! x

Ps do you chart?


----------



## Sunshine14

Soanxious said:


> Hi Sunshine, sorry to hear about your losses...similar to me then... I have started taking Co Enzyme Q10, Vitamin B compound, Prenatels, Omega 3
> 
> What are you taking? And good luck! x
> 
> Ps do you chart?

Hi Soanxious, thanks - sorry for your losses as well. It is tough but I'm holding out for that one good egg! I am 43 in October so need to get on with it really. I researched all the vitamins but could be off with some of it!! -- I started taking it all after second chemical just to see if it makes a difference. Here goes - Pregnacare Conception, Flaxseed oil, Royal Jelly, Vitamin E, CO Q10, Vitamin B6, Vitamin B12, Folic Acid, Vitamin C, Calcium & Magnesium, Vitamin D3 and I take Eveing Primrose OIl to ovulation and drink 2 cups Raspberry leaf tea up to ovulation. I'm also taking 75mg (no more!) of aspirin (effectivly baby asprin) evey day. Bl****dy expensive!! but hopefully will be worth it .........
I also took Soy Isoflavones for the first time this month, CD 3-7 and am currently CD18 having ovulated CD 15. I don't chart, temp, etc as its just not me. I track my CM and we dtd every 2 / 3 day throughout cycle and if I think I am near O I corner OH! Like the other lady said at least it is a good sign that we are getting pregnant -- it really is just getting that one lucky egg!! I took Soy this month to try to increase the odds -- will see what happens!! 
How are you doing? Good luck to you also - we need lost of :dust:


----------



## Tui

Hey honey, just checking in, how's it going? Are you going to test soon or are you too nervous? Your temps look good.


----------



## Soanxious

Yes I take Baby Aspirin too.. I got pregnant last cycle and the aspirin made no difference... :( I have just ordered those Soya Isoflavones so will try them CD 2-6 next cycle.... yeah we rattle and expensive! I was lucky with Q10 they were buy one for £20 get next bottle for 1p :) x

Tui I have *NO* symptoms so not even tempted to waste a pregnancy test.. I will have AF arrive around Thursday and I know she will be here :( x Hope you're feeling well :D x


----------



## Soanxious

Tui.. I had a bust up with OH :( I was in such a bad bad Mood!!! I was telling some of the girls and they said about it being a big symptom for pregnancy.. well I had already had a wee this morning and flushed it.. so thought in off chance I would try a test with SMU.. this was the result..
 



Attached Files:







closeup100514.jpg
File size: 10.1 KB
Views: 8









closeup100514invert.jpg
File size: 9.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Sunshine14

Hey Soanxious did you get the Holland Barrett Soy - 23mg it's a ton of pills to take!! Is that poisitive line on your test?? I can see something there!?

HI Tiu congrats on your BFP - how far along are you? Whereabout in NZ are you? WE travelled around the world in younger days and I loved NZ - beautiful place! My sister and dad live in Tawa nr Wellington ..... congrats again


----------



## Soanxious

Yes sunshine its a SMU pregnancy test with a line LOL im 10dpo so didnt expect to see that... as I had no symptoms. 

I ordered the soy from online 100 mg... Soya Isoflavones 100mg (90 Tablets) from here.. https://www.justvitamins.co.uk/Herbal-Vitamin-Supplements/Soya-Isoflavones-100mg.aspx


----------



## Tui

OMG OMG, that's brilliant, congratulations xx

I was just about to say, hey I have no symptoms either, so take a damm test!

Woo hoo, fingers crossed for ultra sticky bean.


----------



## Tui

Sunshine14 said:


> Hey Soanxious did you get the Holland Barrett Soy - 23mg it's a ton of pills to take!! Is that poisitive line on your test?? I can see something there!?
> 
> HI Tiu congrats on your BFP - how far along are you? Whereabout in NZ are you? WE travelled around the world in younger days and I loved NZ - beautiful place! My sister and dad live in Tawa nr Wellington ..... congrats again

Hi sunshine, thank you. Early days yet, you can see on bottom of green ticker. We live down the bottom near shaky city! Came back for peace and quiet after so many years in uk. Miss the shops though.


----------



## Soanxious

Tui said:


> OMG OMG, that's brilliant, congratulations xx
> 
> I was just about to say, hey I have no symptoms either, so take a damm test!
> 
> Woo hoo, fingers crossed for ultra sticky bean.

[email protected] I was just about to say, hey I have no symptoms either, so take a damm test! :haha:

That just made me chuckle LOL!!! Well others mentioned my severe bad mood could possibly be pregnancy not PMS and as I had argued with my OH earlier I thought I had best check... just hoping it is a sticky one now.. Im 3 weeks 3 days.. so 1 week behind you! :)


----------



## Tui

Yay bump buddies xx so pleased for you xx


----------



## Soanxious

Thanks hun... just praying this one sticks x


----------



## Sunshine14

Agh massive congrats to you both. Hope they both stick for you xx


----------



## Soanxious

Thank you sunshine xxx im praying so hard for this one x


----------



## Sunshine14

Soanxious said:


> Thank you sunshine xxx im praying so hard for this one x

Fingers crossed for you -- just keep positive -- hopefully you have caught that one good egg that you need this time! Take it easy, look after youself and loads of rest xx


----------



## Soanxious

Thank you Sunshine.. I so hope this is the right egg xxx


----------



## Sunshine14

Hey soanxious how are you? Did you do any more tests?


----------



## Soanxious

yesterday evening I done a digital with my 5th wee. so was 11 dpo and not fmu but 5th wee...

Im hoping this means my baby is strong.. my others were not this strong..

praying it sticks xx
 



Attached Files:







digitalyes.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Sunshine14

Soanxious said:


> yesterday evening I done a digital with my 5th wee. so was 11 dpo and not fmu but 5th wee...
> 
> Im hoping this means my baby is strong.. my others were not this strong..
> 
> praying it sticks xx

Great :hugs: delighted for you. Fingers xd you get past the next week or so, my chemicals always ended at 4.4 / 4.5 days so I will keep my fingers xd you get past that!! Will you be able to get an early u/s at about 6 weeks when hb should be showing?


----------



## Soanxious

Thank you Sunshine.. my 1st Chemical was at 6 +2 but it had stopped growing by 5 weeks... 2nd was 4+1 , 3rd was 3+5 and 4th was 3+6 :cry:

I am so scared that I won't even be pregnant another week... im constantly praying x


----------



## Sunshine14

Soanxious said:


> Thank you Sunshine.. my 1st Chemical was at 6 +2 but it had stopped growing by 5 weeks... 2nd was 4+1 , 3rd was 3+5 and 4th was 3+6 :cry:
> 
> I am so scared that I won't even be pregnant another week... im constantly praying x

Ahh bless you, I feel for you hun :hugs: You have to try to relax about it all! what's meant to be is meant to be and better to have an early chemical than mc closer to 12 weeks!! I had a mmc at 9 weeks about 6 years ago and that was hideous, I would much rather have the chemicals early and then at least you can try again and havent wasted all that time!! 

In saying that one of them has to stick and there is no reason why it shouldnt be this one for you -- so keep positive and try not too obsess - I know it's hard but try to go on auto pilot for the next couple of weeks, plenty of rest, lots of water and healthy food and there is no reason why you won't be ticking the weeks off!! Can you get an U/S after 6 weeks hun?


----------



## Soanxious

Thanks hun.. and so sorry to hear about those losses.. yes that is one thing I have been grateful for and that is if they happen to mc its been early.. :hug:

I was going to ring epau today but I have put it off.. thought I would ring them next monday if still pregnant and ask them to do some bloods and beg for a 6 week scan.. they are aware of 4 of my mc.. I didn't inform them of the one last cycle..I thought what was the point.. they couldn't stop it. so hopefully I will get a healthy 6 week scan x


----------



## Sunshine14

I was thinking of you just now on the school run as well ..... when you think about it it's actually a numbers game! You have had your fair share of eggs not being good so you are due a good one and finger xd hun this is the one!! Another lady on another thread said she had had ivf done at age 40 and she had had 1 good egg out of 6 -- but that good egg had resulted in her baby boy! You are due a good egg so fingers xd for this one and if its not this one you just keep going until you get it!! That is the approach I am taking -- I'm actually not testing early any more but waiting until 1 week after af is due so that I don't invest as much mental energy in each pregnancy and have to deal with the heartbreak each time!! I personally cannot handle the ups and downs so I'm protecting myself by waiting as long as I can to test -- that way you kind of know you're pregnant but don't invest so much emotion in it until it's more definite! 
Anyways fingers xd for this one - try and book in for early scan if you can and loads of positive thoughts in meantime xx you will get your babe xx


----------



## Soanxious

Sunshine that is sweet and kind.. thank you...

I was thinking the same thing about 4 bad eggs and hoping this is a good egg.. for 3 months I have been taking better things like Omega 3 vitamin B compound and the last month I have been taking co enzyme Q10 that is supposed to really help the eggs.. I ordered Soya Isoflavones(a few hours before my positive test lol) as they are supposed to be excellent too for egg quality im really hoping I have improved my eggs and this is the good one..

im currently laying on my bed half asleep... with beautiful shooting stabbing pains in my breasts... they are lovely.. im so hoping thats the hormones increasing..

Have you taken things to improve the eggs? have a read up on the things I listed.. I take them along with my prenatels x

So you're moving home? you know what they say..new home new baby!! ;) x


----------



## Tui

Just seen your post on jellybeans. Are you sure? You still have lines, maybe digi was bad?


----------



## Soanxious

The superdrug line not really any much darker.. only difference is ic gave me a line this time.. I had no line last time.. one test shows more and one tests says no :( im 13dpo so digital should say pregnant yeah? especially if it said yeah after 5 wee's 11dpo :cry: x


----------



## Tui

Thats really odd. I don't know how to explain that. Do you have any bleeding or cramps? I don't want this to be over for you. I refuse to believe that.


----------



## Soanxious

Thank you hunny... I had some cramps last night but they gone.. no bleeding yet.. af due tomorrow.

boobs still really painful on sides... x

my superdrug test would of been darker wouldnt of it x


----------



## Tui

Never used a superdrug one, not sure how sensitive they are. I think digitals are much less sensitive. I haven't bought one as they cost the earth here. IC are very sensitive usually but mine never get that dark, even now they look wishy washy! Confused. Got any first response? Maybe you are one of these better in the evening testers?


----------



## Soanxious

11 and 13 dpo with ic's

mad.. that shows slight progression... :( even my superdrug looks ever so slightly darker than 11 dpo but digital says no today and did on 11dpo.

just upset and confused..

I just spent £20 on digital and superdrug test.. got one of each left..

if no af here by weekend will test again... but its made me think even superdrug should of been a lot more advanced..

yes my 11dpo was afternoon/evening test. x
 



Attached Files:







11dpo1305.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 6









13dpo1305.jpg
File size: 10.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Tui

Definitely see progression in these ones. Don't give up yet. Might have been a test blip. 

In your previous chemicals did the lines fade first or did you start bleeding first?


----------



## Soanxious

They faded first hun x


----------



## Tui

Do another IC tonight and post it. I'll be checking in the morning to see how you are. Keeping everything crossed for you. Take care sweety.


----------



## Soanxious

Shall do if I have any left

thanks hun.. night night x


----------



## Sunshine14

hey So what's going on? Are you ok hun?


----------



## Soanxious

digital said not pregnant :cry: but EPAU said they dont like them and not to buy anymore...

I took other tests here they are

Top today FMU

Bottom 11dpo 2 days ago afternoon/evening wee

confused n worried x
 



Attached Files:







piccollage1.jpg
File size: 14.1 KB
Views: 6









piccollage2.jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Sunshine14

Soanxious said:


> digital said not pregnant :cry: but EPAU said they dont like them and not to buy anymore...
> 
> I took other tests here they are
> 
> Top today FMU
> 
> Bottom 11dpo 2 days ago afternoon/evening wee
> 
> confused n worried x

Ahh I'm so sorry Soanxious if it has happened again :hugs: you are so due a sticky one as you have had more than your fair share of heartbreak :nope:. Can you hold out and test tomorrow morning and see what the line is like then?


----------



## Soanxious

Im going to test maybe thursday or fri evening if af has not arrived by then.. thank you hun.. never had this problem before with other pregnancies.. so gutted x


----------



## KatO79

Wow so sorry if you're experiencing another chemical Soanxious:-( I had one a couple of months ago and I know how upset I was, can't imagine what I would be feeling if I'd been through as many as you have.

I truely hope you soon get a sticky bean if this one is indeed a chemical:hugs:


----------



## Sunshine14

When did you start taking all the supplements to strengthen your eggs? It takes 3 months to affect the eggs as I understand it have you been taking the supplements for 3 months babe?? Have you had more cramping or where are you at physically?

My heart breaks for you hun if it is another one but you are going to have to stay positive and try not let it affect you as you are so due a good egg - so if it is not this one it will be along shortly!!!! I know how soul destroying it is - have you thought about not testing so early to try to protect yourself a little bit from the heartache babe?


----------



## Soanxious

Thanks Kat.. its so upsetting... :( sorry for your loss too x

Sunshine I have no more cramping, still got creamy cm, breasts still tender but not painful on sides near armpits, forced myself to sleep this afternoon to switch my brain off.. AF is due tomorrow. Im not going to test anymore today.. if AF does not arrive by Thursday afternoon I will test again..but no more fmu.. so if I have a line today no doubt I would of seen a line tomorrow if I had waited for af. x 

I wasn't going to test till af was due but kinda just did at 11dpo... normally I start at 7dpo so that was good going for me.

I've been taking the omega and vit B compound for 3 months or more and Q10 for over since last mc 4 weeks ago. I ordered the Soy Isoflavones monday and they will be here tomorrow so I will start taking them if I mc. you take them cd 2-6 ..apparently they are good. x


----------



## Tui

Hi honey, how you holding up? I'm really hoping this little bean hangs on.


----------



## Soanxious

IM 99% Sure its another chemical hun xx


----------



## Tui

You sounded more positive earlier, what happened? Have you tested again?


----------



## Sunshine14

Ahh fingers xd for you hun that it is still a sticky bean and you don't have to go through another chemical. You are doing the best thing trying to get some rest and not get too overwhelmed by it all. Fingers xd you don't get the witch tomorrow and it was just a dodgy CB test!! 

If it is another chemical babes, the next one will stick because like I said it is a numbers game and according to probability you have to be close to getting a good egg after so many chemicals! Well done for holding off until 11dpo - really next time just try to hold off a bit longer if you can so you don't go through heartbreak again!! :hugs: My friend in 'real life' is currently doing ivf and after my chems she was the one who suggested to me not to test until 1 week post af because it would weed out most of the very first bad eggs that get fertilised! So that's what I am doing now just to save being on that rollercoaster of joy and happiness and then crushing disappointment .... I really feel for you babe, I know exactly what you are going through :hugs: 

I took the soy this month for first time - CD 1 & 2 are supposed to produce multiple eggs but the eggs are not so strong as later days. I took them CD3-7 and that is supposed to produce the chance of 2 /3 eggs and the eggs are stronger. After my chemicals I figured that trying to get 2 / 3 good strong eggs might, just might, give me one good egg! I took a high dose as running out of time. I don't know if it will work for me but I had a very strong O (bit late) and I am now 6dpo and yesterday at 5dpo I started getting twinges and mild cramping which continued all of today. If it is another chemical you will have the soy ready and have a plan to strengthen your eggs and hopefully produce a good one babes xx take it easy anyways tonight and try to get some rest hun xx


----------



## Soanxious

Tui I got a faint pink line on a frer this evening after 2 hour hold... pic dont show colour xx
 



Attached Files:







frer2.jpg
File size: 5.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Soanxious

Thanks Sunshine.. I know im older and most probably bad eggs thats why i've invested in good for egg quality meds so FX they start to work.. what MG are the soy you are taking? I was going to try 2-6 or 3-7 you think 3-7 is better? I ordered these https://www.myvitamins.com/vitamins/total-soy-isoflavones/10824403.html

Yes it's heartbreaking isn't it...sorry you have had to suffer mc too :'( xxx


----------



## Sunshine14

Is that test stronger or weaker than the others So? Is there still a chance if you haven't had any more cramps hun?

I think 3-7 is better for quality plus chance of a few eggs and one might be good babes- that's just from my research but I did a ton of reading on it before I took it. I took cd3 161mg, cd4 & 5 184mg, cd6 207g & cd7 230mg. I started highish and ended quite high too but they say not to take more than 200mg but I wanted to give it a good shot! You can't take it if you have thyroid problems.


----------



## Soanxious

I just checked and some people say tesco sell them so had a peek and they do.. so will buy them too as they seem lower dose.. so will start one 1 or 2 of tesco and build up with the other ones to total 200mg by last day... 

im thinking this is a chemical..

I not used a frer before tonight..so going to do smu tomorrow.. and see what the difference is x


----------



## Soanxious

the line on the pictures are useless.. even I cant make it out properly and I have a nice HD laptop screen... in person its a nicer line.. was just hoping for darker. x


----------



## Sunshine14

Soanxious said:


> the line on the pictures are useless.. even I cant make it out properly and I have a nice HD laptop screen... in person its a nicer line.. was just hoping for darker. x

Maybe you're not out yet then hun if the line is still there!!!?? Any chance the other test was dodgy?


----------



## Soanxious

not sure hun.. just not sure... :( xx


----------



## Tui

I can see that line. Looks good to me. These are mine at 11dpo and 15dpo. Bear in mind you could have implanted later than me xx
 



Attached Files:







20140508_125833.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Soanxious

Thanks Tui... im waiting to do smu.. I don't like fmu and my early tests were lunchtime / early eveningx

I took the casing off that test above and this is it below.

My temps have been 36.91 I missed 1 days and they were 36.89 today.. so hoping that's good... my breasts are still hurting on the sides and I woke up queasy this morning with an odd cigarette smoke taste in my mouth and no one smokes x
 



Attached Files:







frer5.jpg
File size: 10.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Tui

All sounds good to me. Don't freak out if its not darker though. Takes 2-3 days to double remember. 

I have heavy feeling in my uterus tonight. Might be gas though as a bit bloated. Sorry tmi!


----------



## Tui

Just converted my temps for you, mine are pretty steady at 36.94 ºC


----------



## Soanxious

Oo excellent.. hoping mine are ok then xxx


----------



## Tui

I'm not updating my chart anymore, just doing it for my own paranoia! Seem quite steady though which is good. Yours look the same. How long till testing?


----------



## Soanxious

I had a wee an hour ago... so will probably be an hour or so.. just didnt want to use fmu.. hear so many horror stories about them lol. x


----------



## Soanxious

not sure if the nausea from scared of testing or being pregnant x


----------



## Tui

Still look very pregnant to me. Surely you would have a temp drop or bleeding by now if the worst had happened?


----------



## Soanxious

with my other mc I had cramping for a couple of days then the bleeding... plus my symptoms had gone.. boobs shrunk no pain in them and felt different.. x


----------



## Tui

Sounds different this time. I think this one is hanging in there. Not sure if I can stay up for you to wee :haha: so tired tonight. Might have to look at your stick in the morning.


----------



## Soanxious

So many people telling me not to wee as progression not good on hpt's

plus im just about to vomit.. dunno if I will test today... will ride it out I think now xx

Goodnight hun x


----------



## Tui

You do whatever is best for you. Sorry, didn't mean to sound like i was pressurising you. Try not to worry today x


----------



## Soanxious

Oh no.. not you hun.. just battling my demons in my head. x


----------



## Soanxious

i've decided to take some time out.. I wont be testing now.. will wait to see what happens. will call back when I have answers. xxxx


----------



## Sunshine14

Good luck so xx fingers xd for you hun.


----------



## Tui

Hi honey.

Sorry I haven't posted earlier. I was just so gutted, I couldn't write. Nothing I can say will take your pain away, but I send you a great big hug. Please please go and get some tests done. Sit on your doctor until he orders every test under the sun. I'm sure it will be something they can fix. You can easily get pregnant, I think you just need some help holding on to the little beans. Progesterone maybe? I hope you have enjoyed your trip (as much as possible).Thinking of you xx


----------



## Soanxious

Thank you Tui xx

I had some done a few months ago and all was ok with those bloods.. when I lost 2 pregnancies at just under 4 weeks my progesterone was 26.5 and 28 and they said that was good and not the reason.. Im getting some antibody tests done when I am 6weeks NON pregnant as I have to wait that long to wont be ttc this cycle 

It's been worst one yet as I just thought the odds may be in my favour this time as I have had a majority of mc now.. but it wasn't my time. don't know how long I can keep trying though hun.. im 42 in December :( xx


----------



## Sunshine14

Hey hun sorry to hear it was another chemical :hugs: hope you are looking after yourself and getting lots of tlc.

AFter saying I wasn't going to test early I took a test Saturday and got a bfp but looks as though it is turning into chemical number 3 for me :dohh::cry::nope: I didn't even get excited really this time as I was kindof expecting it!! I'm going to keep going though as I know i have one good egg in there somewhere!! I'm 43 in October and I know time is against me but I'm going to keep trying .... I just figure I've taken so many supplements and they and lady luck have to kick in at some point!! 

Anyway :hugs: to you hun take it easy xx hope you feel more positive soon xx


----------



## Soanxious

Aww Sunshine.. I hope its just a weak sample and not another Chemical.. what are you taking all together? 

Im going to see my GP Thursday and im asking for the 5mg folic acid to add to my prenatels. then im going for that antibodies test in 6 weeks so will be trying NOT to conceive this cycle. what tests have they done for you? x


----------



## Sunshine14

Soanxious said:


> Aww Sunshine.. I hope its just a weak sample and not another Chemical.. what are you taking all together?
> 
> Im going to see my GP Thursday and im asking for the 5mg folic acid to add to my prenatels. then im going for that antibodies test in 6 weeks so will be trying NOT to conceive this cycle. what tests have they done for you? x

I haven't even done another test - I've just started having more frequent spotting and my bbs have gone down and I just kindof know! If that mkaes sense ......this is what happened the last two times then full AF .....

I'm taking COQ10 -250mg, B6 60mg, Vitamin 3 1000mg, Vitamin E 280MG, Roya Jelly 500mg, Flaxseed OIl 1000mg, B12 25mg, Folic Acid 2500mg, Pregnacare conception, Vitamin D3 2000mg and Eveing Primrose OIl up to O and baby aspirin. I started in all on 5 April so really need another couple of months for it to properly impact eggs. I think that's why I expected another chemical ..... 

Haven't done any tests at all in Ireland. I just researched it all and self medicated. You have to pay 50 euros just for a doctors appointment here and we dont have medical insurance. We are from London originally but being living in Ireland for past 7 years and moving back to LOndon beginning of June to find work so I will go see someone then armed with my history and see what they say. I will try the soy again as I think that helped but OH is leaving this weds to go ahead of me to London so I think this next month I won't even get the opportunity to try! But I suppose least it gives me time to get more supplements into me to help my egg quality .....


----------



## Soanxious

Oh right... so they don't do tests and you have to pay for Dr's appt's? you do know that's what conservatives are trying to do here in UK now is charge for Dr's appt's.. nightmare!! Wish they would hurry up and lose place at downing street.

Well you are taking all the right things and yeah takes around 90 days for egg quality to improve so maybe this cycle away from DH will be the time you need to nourish the egg and get womb nice and comfortable for a 9 month stay xx

Tui are you ok hun???? I noticed something said in another page last night... my head is not 100% focused at the moment and my mind is a blur.. just slept 12.5 hours and still not myself.. but got impression you may of been a little upset somewhere? Hope you are ok hun.. pm me if you want or chat here? xxx


----------



## Sunshine14

Hey So how you doing? Feeling any more positive about things hun? Hope you are still smiling x

Hey TUi how are you doing? Hope you are feeling well x

Afm the witch got me and crazy packing has started so life is mental lol!


----------



## Soanxious

Im scared to death this cycle.. because im not ttc... because I need this blood test... im scared im going to waste a brilliant egg... im off to see my gp tomorrow so will see if she settles me a bit..

sorry AF got you... but you know what they say..new home new baby.. and better to be in new place pregnant than having to move early pregnancy being scared of lifting etc... hopefully this will be an excellent move for baby reasons too x


----------



## Sunshine14

Try not to worry about losing a good egg - it could very well be another poor one and then you will catch your good egg next month xx at least the doctors are taking it seriously now and you have your appointment tomorrow! Fingers xd for that, make sure to update afterwards and good luck hunx


----------



## Soanxious

My dr dont know why I have booked an appt for tomorrow.. no one knows I lost my last 2.. as they didnt know I was pregnant.. as far as they are aware I have lost 3... I did ring my consultants secretary and left a message last month and had no reply.. so this is me trying to get some answers... :(


----------



## Soanxious

Im in a cycle where I am not supposed to be ttc... but im too scared not too.. and im to scared to dtd in case I do get pregnant this time..

Do I really want a condom? do I not get pregnant and waste an egg... and get told I have no clotting issues.. or do I ttc and get pregnant and lose it or do I get pregnant and stay pregnant with a bring home baby....
WHAT DO I DO?????????????????????????????


----------



## Sunshine14

Soanxious said:


> Im in a cycle where I am not supposed to be ttc... but im too scared not too.. and im to scared to dtd in case I do get pregnant this time..
> 
> Do I really want a condom? do I not get pregnant and waste an egg... and get told I have no clotting issues.. or do I ttc and get pregnant and lose it or do I get pregnant and stay pregnant with a bring home baby....
> WHAT DO I DO?????????????????????????????

Hey hun how are you doing? The only advice i can give you is to go with your instincts on this one! Sometimes when my head gets wrecked on an issue I write everything down in a list and do pros and cons! Sometimes it can help xx :hugs:


----------



## Soanxious

Thanks hun.. still dont know what im going to do.. my fertile days are coming up... and we are still dtd uncovered xx


----------



## Sunshine14

Hey hun how you doing? Did you decide what you were going to do in the end?
Afm - crazy with packing, cleaning and saying goodbye to friends and family - life is mental at the moment! Agh ...............


----------



## Soanxious

Hi Sunshine.. today I got the most Positive OPK test ever.. it was darker than I have ever seen on my opk and I had excellent ferning too on my saliva microscope.. so I rang GP and she gave me folic acid 5mg that she thought I was on since last yr and was disgusted my previous dr's had not given it to me.. so im going to ttc this cycle and try to catch this egg.. I just have a feeling its a strong egg... I had the bloods taken last week so at least they have 1 lot of bloods...

Aww I moved 2 weeks before christmas 1 mile away and that was bad enough... I hope your coping ok.. will you have family and friends in London? I don't envy you...
here are todays tests!! :D
 



Attached Files:







darkestovtestever!.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 0









ferningmay1.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Sunshine14

Fingers xd for you hun - I know where your head is at cos it is definitley your time to catch a strong egg. I hope you get your rainbow baba this month and the folic acid should help with implantation (did you know there was research done saying it helps with implantation with IVF - you can google it!) 
We own a flat in London and are moving back in there - will be tight fit as it is 2 bedrooms but it has a biggish garden for the kids and its only temporary until we can sell it and buy a new home. We have friends who live 2 streets along so that will be great to sped time with them again.My honey is an Essex boy so his fmily are over there and we have friends dotted here there & everywhere so we should be ok, once we get ove the shock of moving! My bf since we were 10 was living in Spain for past 15 years and she has moved back to Hertfordshire as Spain's economy is so bad so it will be fab to hang out with her again. I'm hopign and praying it will be a good move for all of us - Ireland is just not for us, too wet and nothing to do. I know UK has its issues but at least you can get on with your life!!
Good luck with the bd timing x


----------



## Soanxious

Oh Sunshine it sound wonderful.. are the kids excited about moving? It will be great to spend more time with friends and family down that way then..And great that your friend will be back too. I hope you settle in quickly and before you know it find a bfp on your lap :D

Im just googling the implantation info now.. thanks hun.. only been having 400mcg with prenatals and 400mcg with vit B compound for months and today started the 5mg.. so not sure if it will help me yet x


----------



## Sunshine14

Fingers xd it will be a good move for us! Hopefully the kiddies will be ok - it's a big change for them but there is just no work in Ireland so we have to move on.

How are you doing? Have you got past O yet? Hopefully the extra folic acid might help you going forward. How are you feeling now? I think you just have to hang in there and stay positive and try not to get too excited if you get another pregnancy until you see a HB! I know it's incredibly hard & easy to say!! ..... but we just have to stay positive and keep going until we get that one good egg - fingers xd for us both! I took soy again this month but later in cycle to try to delay O - my honey is back from UK cd16 so it's a bit touch and go! But I did OPK's for first time ever and yesterday and today said low fertility so I'm hoping i have a chance!!

Anyway hope you are having a good, relaxing weekend.


----------



## Soanxious

Oh I hope he is back in time to catch the egg :) So glad that work will be a lot better when you move :) FX for you to get pregnant.. that would be a great fresh start for you. :D

I am NOT at all excited about this TWW.. even more so I am not wanting to test early.. in fact im not sure I am going to test at all.. I should see AF around fri 13th/Sat 14th and if after that no af I may test.. im really not wanting to.. I didnt tell OH when I was ov either.. we normally BD a lot more but I didnt as much this time.. in fact I knew when I ov so I didnt BD after that either.. it was a...well if it happens it does.. if it doesn't it doesn't.. I am hoping to get my test results back this week and I get to have my day 21 test Friday 6th to test for progesterone...

I found an even nicer female GP in my surgery last week.. the one that gave me the 5mg folic acid.. Im gonna ring to make an appt with her for asap so I can discuss further options as I feel my consultant is a waste of space. What CD are you now? Im 3DPO :) my chart is below in the spoiler bit.

We have just been out for drive around south wales coast.. the beaches of Ogmore and Porthcawl and Barry... it was lovely and relaxing.. I just got in.

Hope you manage to get the BD done in time and get yourself all organised and sorted with house move soon.. what day are you moving? x


----------



## Sunshine14

Thanks hun we are moving Saturday so 5 days to go - I'm excited and nervous - it's pretty chilled out where we live and relaxed people and London is going to be a bit mental & v busy& I worry about keeping the kiddes safe there & they will hate it after te freedom of Ireland! Silly me I'm sure it will all be fine!!! I'm cd14 today and did another OPK this am and got low fertility yipee!! My honey is back in 2 sleepies & I cannot wait to see him. I'm hoping by the time I O he is back a couple days and we got the chance to BD a bit! Woud be soo delighted if we got the chance! I took soy again this month and my friend who's doing IVF gave me a trigger (helps you to O all eggs that you have produced) so I'm debating whether to take that but it's an injection into your tummy and I hate injections!! Will see if that gives me a better chance at catching an egg this month if the timing is right with OH being back!

That is fab that u found a sympaethetic female GP :thumbup:, that will make all the difference going forward as she will really help you and not just fob u off! I hope to find a nice GP when I get back too. Also I think ur attitude is really good this month hun & ur protecting urself from the high of BFP and then the crushing low once it is gone - I think if u can manage ur own expectations u will be able to stay in the game longer & ultimatley get that rainbow baba xx Sounds like u had a lovely relaxing weekend as well! Make sure you give urself lots of tlc as this whole chemical business is v draining!! U will get that baba it is just determination and perseverance until u get that one perfect egg!!! Good luck with all the tests as well - let me know how you get on & fingers xd u get some answers that can help with ttc xx


----------



## Sunshine14

Hey hun how are you doing? Any update from you? Did you get any test results back?

We are now safely in London - nightmare trip but we are here thank goodness and loving it already! Hope you are well x


----------



## Soanxious

Hiya!! Glad your settled in!! Glad your happy there too!! :) Children happy? :)

I had my day 21 test back my progesterone was 41 :dance: but I was not pregnant last cycle.. I am now CD4

I am going to ask for anther progesterone test to make sure it wasn't a fluke as I knew that cycle I had a strong OV due to strong opk and strong ferning.. I want to make sure it is because I have hopefully strengthened my eggs...

I write in here daily if you want to pop over.. easier to catch up there...

and you can tell me about your trip moving back to London :) xx

Here is my kinda Journal xx https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/ttc-journals/2182835-ttc-baby-1-oh-part-6-a-26.html#post32967027


----------



## Oasis717

Hiya Tanya hope you're OK xxxx


----------

